# How do you mark your ball on the green?



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

I used to use the little snap button that comes with some golf gloves until one day, I marked the ball with it and moved quite a bit away from it. I couldn't find it for a minute or so. That was enough to get me off the birdie putt.
Now I use a bright casino chip from Australia that you can't miss!

So what do you use to mark the ball?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

memorex88 said:


> I used to use the little snap button that comes with some golf gloves until one day, I marked the ball with it and moved quite a bit away from it. I couldn't find it for a minute or so. That was enough to get me off the birdie putt.
> Now I use a bright casino chip from Australia that you can't miss!
> 
> So what do you use to mark the ball?


I use a dime or plastic ball marker. the little snap button can deflect the ball.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

I use a Michelob Amber Boch beer bottle cap.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a little metal button thatson my glove


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

I use a quarter sized ball mark that magnetizes to my hat.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I use a dime or a golf tee or sometimes even a leaf.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

I always use a plastic ball marker.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

skeener said:


> I use a dime or a golf tee or sometimes even a leaf.


Leaves tend to blow away. If I had to manufacture a ball marker, I'd use a small pebble, as long as no one else had my line.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

King Woods said:


> Leaves tend to blow away. If I had to manufacture a ball marker, I'd use a small pebble, as long as no one else had my line.


I like the idea off a pebble I think I might get my daughter to make me up one with some eyes and a mouth :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Usually I use a quarter so I can find the stupid thing later. I used to have a selection of foreign coins from my travels, but I'd lose one here and there, so I stopped using them.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a large gold and silver coin that is a big larger than a quarter and have a 5 on it. I have no idea where it is from. I found it on the course one day and have been using it ever since. Marking my ball with a coin is part of my routine. If I don't do it, I don't putt as well.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

usually just a quarter or w/e I can find atm


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I use a quarter from my birthyear. (91) Eagle side up.


----------

